# Kirk Hammett's new Ouija



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 22, 2010)

You can bag his playing all you want but you can't deny the man in having great taste:

















Got to see him use it at the first Melbourne show and it looked absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 22, 2010)

That looks lush, any good photos of the guitar in detail floating around?


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks awesome !


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like John Kempainen's (ex-Black Dahlia Murder) ESP custom with Ouija graphic stuck on it 

Still a pretty nice guitar though.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 22, 2010)

Pretty nice - certainly a little more interesting than his usual bag


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 22, 2010)

Quite nice.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 22, 2010)

I really like that, better than the Black or White one

best guitar's of his are theses those no question











just seen this one too, Bride of Frankenstein, not best pic so any one got a better pic would be awesome


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 22, 2010)

^  Boris Karloff artwork is pure win. 

Don't forget this:






And this:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 22, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^  Boris Karloff artwork is pure win.



H3ll yeah!



Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Mark Ryden is the artist on that GW cover guitar. he is amazing, did that personally for Kirk. Ryden is an incredible artist, I love his work so much


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 22, 2010)

That guitar in the op is beautiful.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 22, 2010)

Louis Cypher said:


> Mark Ryden is the artist on that GW cover guitar. he is amazing, did that personally for Kirk. Ryden is an incredible artist, I love his work so much



I prolly should have seperated that. Yeah agreed that Ryden is exceptional. I've got that issue of GW and love how even Adam Jones wanted that very guitar.  I want it too...


----------



## jymellis (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome guitar! is he wearing DM's in that first pic? in the cover shot why is he signing "i love you'?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 22, 2010)

jymellis said:


> in the cover shot why is he signing "i love you'?



half arsed one of theses






Apart from the fcuking sweet Universal horror art work he has on his guitars I gotta say I have never ever been tempted by a KH signature.... are they actually any good for the mental price ESP expect folks to pay?


----------



## Duraesu (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rashputin (Sep 23, 2010)

The Maple Monster


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 23, 2010)

Are those scallopped frets ? A Wah is not enough ?


----------



## fc3603 (Sep 23, 2010)

fuck! i love those natural gloss finish


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome pics


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 23, 2010)

A Kirk Hammett Quija in quilted maple? So if this was ever produced ESP would charge only around $64,000 for it? Considering the basic painted white or black ones go for $8,999.00 at most places. Sign me up.. hell I'd buy two at that bargain price!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 23, 2010)

Looked great until I saw that he still has the horrible lettering/ words/ serial number/ whatever the fuck he decided to put on those when he was high. I hate that stuff.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 23, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Looked great until I saw that he still has the horrible lettering/ words/ serial number/ whatever the fuck he decided to put on those when he was high. I hate that stuff.


 
I'm guessing you've never in your life seen a/played with a Quija board?


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 23, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Looked great until I saw that he still has the horrible lettering/ words/ serial number/ whatever the fuck he decided to put on those when he was high. I hate that stuff.



Allow me to introduce the Quija board to the people who have somehow never seen/heard of one before. It was invented only like 120 years ago.







It's used for talking to apparitions and shit yo!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh. I feel like an ass now. 
I didn't know that those were called Ouija boards and just didn't make the connection because I never looked at the guitars too closely. Oops.

I still don't like the way it looks on a guitar though.


----------



## Gamma362 (Sep 23, 2010)

fucking gorgeous guitar  i want it, i want it, i want it!!!


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 25, 2010)

I think he should get a custom "hand tape" already!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 25, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> I think he should get a custom "hand tape" already!



ESP Kirk hammet Signature hand tape! Made In Japan! only $6000!
Get Yours Now!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

All-maple is a BIG no no to me.

It's the same as a hot girl with hairy armpits.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 25, 2010)

^ i agree it would be too bright
i like the pup covers tho


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

Not only do all maple guitars weigh as much as a car, they also have this scratchy tone to them, definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 25, 2010)

Guitarman700 said:


> ESP Kirk hammet Signature hand tape! Made In Japan! only $6000!
> Get Yours Now!



Only $6000? I want a dozen, please!


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 25, 2010)

He certainly does have some nice axes. Metallica's guitar collection is fair nuts tbh, I'd love a day alone with their gear.


----------



## dolingerjacob (Sep 26, 2010)

Louis Cypher said:


> I really like that, better than the Black or White one
> 
> best guitar's of his are theses those no question
> 
> ...


 
Got to see Hammet play all of those when they played at Quicken Loans Arena last year in CLeveland.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> All-maple is a BIG no no to me.
> 
> It's the same as a hot girl with hairy armpits.



I don't think that guitar is all maple, just the top and board. Otherwise as per his usual KH Specs. 

Funny enough, when I got the 2010 ESP catalogue, I noticed that all the KH models now have EMG 60s in the neck. That's pretty awesome considering having 2 81s on his previous models is rather overkill. 



Daggorath said:


> He certainly does have some nice axes. Metallica's guitar collection is fair nuts tbh, I'd love a day alone with their gear.




Now to find a pic of James Hetfield's new platinum Explorer...


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 26, 2010)

i think its actually an ash or maple body
from what i understand its not alder tho


----------

